# Tubeless Clydes



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

Curious to what tubeless setups you big boys are running? I'm new to the game and in the process of building up a 29er. I was messing around with running tubeless CX tires on a set of WTB Laser TCS trails and at 250lbs they were definately burping, even when I used a Sealant compatible Kenda tire. OF course Cyclocross tires are much narrower than MTB tires so I needed a lot more pressure than your normal CX racer would use. I've read that with MTB tubeless it's much much easier because of the larger volume tires and that often times you don't need tubeless versions of tires.

So what are you guys riding on for tubeless and if you could include how much you weigh, I'd appreciate it. Specifically interested in knowing what you guys 235lbs and up are riding on. Also, any pitfalls your having with setting up tubeless would be great.


----------



## BloodyRoots (Feb 2, 2009)

Honestly, i'd get a schwalbe if i were you. I'm 250lb 6'2 clyde and i ride some specialized tires right now, which i'm not necessarily impressed with. I've tumored out several non tubeless ready tires. Make sure you get something with thick sidewalls. The specialized tires are okay, the schwalbes are nice and the maxxiss crossmark ust's and ikon ust's are nice as well. I've never had any luck running tubeless nevegals...always burp and always tumor. I think Kenda is coming out with a thicker sidewall UST tire soon though..or already has?

One thing I always do is feel the sidewalls of the tires before I buy them. I'm the big and tall guy at the LBS that feels up every tire on the rack lol.


----------



## Graham77 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'd go with kit that's intended for only tubeless. Big guys shouldn't mess around with "maybe it will be good enough"


----------



## Graham77 (Oct 29, 2012)

ya, 10 posts now I can do stuff!

http://forums.mtbr.com/rider-down-injuries-recovery/tubeless-blowout-wipeout-820590.html


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

Wheels are the tcs from wtb so they arr ready to go. Sounds like i should be definately rocking tubeless specific tires

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

Run tubeless ready tires using UST spec beads and that should take care of the problem
WTB TCS
Specialized 2Bliss
Hutchinson Tubeless Ready
Bontrager TLR
Geax TNT


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

Graham77 said:


> ya, 10 posts now I can do stuff!
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/rider-down-injuries-recovery/tubeless-blowout-wipeout-820590.html


good thread, very informative. thanks


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

260 pounds down to 230 on WTB i23's, 29er. I have run 2bliss tires and Schwalable TCS tires (purgatory, escar 2, and Hans Dampf specifically) with excellent results. Just cut the escar so I'm getting a Nobby Nick w/TCS and sidewall protection ordered in. All of these tires will very comfortably run into the mid 20's pressure range. I've gone down into the high teens pressure and found that they still have impressive rim-bead grip. At 18 pounds the bike is squirming and shifting around uncomfortably due to the sidewall flex, but I've yet to burp. When you're airing up the tire you get some impressive pops and snaps as the bead seats; very reassuring.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

Metamorphic said:


> 260 pounds down to 230 on WTB i23's, 29er. I have run 2bliss tires and Schwalable TCS tires (purgatory, escar 2, and Hans Dampf specifically) with excellent results. Just cut the escar so I'm getting a Nobby Nick w/TCS and sidewall protection ordered in. All of these tires will very comfortably run into the mid 20's pressure range. I've gone down into the high teens pressure and found that they still have impressive rim-bead grip. At 18 pounds the bike is squirming and shifting around uncomfortably due to the sidewall flex, but I've yet to burp. When you're airing up the tire you get some impressive pops and snaps as the bead seats; very reassuring.


wow, I'm surprised to hear that you are running pressures that low at your weight. that is very promising for me


----------



## DudeNudem (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm 6'6" and 260 lbs. Running S-works captains, 2.0 x 29 tubeless on bontrager race x lite rims. I run each tire at 40lbs. No issues yet


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm 245#. I ran the stock Specialized 2bliss tires all summer tubeless with good results. Until I slashed a sidewall on the rear tire, that is. I run about 28-30 psi in the front, 33-35 psi in the rear w/o tubes.

I run higher pressure than many for 2 reasons -- 1) I didn't like the squishy feel of the tire at lower pressure, especially the rear; and 2) most of the trails I ride are very rocky, I like to plow through rough sections, and I don't want to risk dinging the rim on a rock due to low pressure.

The flat protection from thorns, etc, is good enough reason for me to go tubeless. It was nice to go a full 'season' without a flat tire. Again, until the sidewall was cut in late September and the sealant couldn't keep up with the gash. That was a messy tube install!


----------



## DudeNudem (Jun 11, 2012)

The flat protection from thorns said:


> Can't wait to go an entire season without a flat - I was getting ready to buy stock in an innertube company! Seriously, I bet I swapped out ten tubes this season!


----------



## CSCHMITT (Jul 26, 2011)

Mavic crossmax and specialized tires.im 245lbs and jump alot.air pressure in front 35 and 36 to 37 in rear.anything less and i feel the rear tire folding over on landings.ive had no burping issues so far.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have non-tubeless rims and have trouble with burping out back with my 330 lb girth. I have yet to try a tubeless specific rim but the best luck I had was with a GEAX Gato TNT, great looking bead but rim just sucks tubeless (MTX 33 29er). 

Specialized also has the GRID tires that are a true UST tire. Super thick sidewalls and nice beads. I'd try those if you are having problems.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm 6'2" and 225 lbs without gear. I ride on Stan's Flow EX rims with Nobby Nics 2.35 front (~28-30 psi) & rear (~32-35 psi).


----------



## dr_king (Sep 11, 2009)

I am 6'2" 245# and have been running Mavic 819 tubeless UST specific rims with Kendall nevagal tubeless front tire and Maxxis Larson TT or cross mark LUST rear tire. I've run this setup for years and have never had a flat or burp. I run 30 - 35 psi. Only time I had a problem was when I burped a non ust specific tire on the rear. As long as you run with UST tires you won't have a problem. I've also ran bontrager and specialized UST tire and had no problem. before tubeless I would get pinch flats all the time.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

This is all promising. I ordered some geax mezcals which should be ideal since ill be doing some road riding on these. They are the tnt version so I should be all good. I just hope they will seat with a pump and not need a compressor. Ill find out in a couple days when they come in and report back

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cdaler (May 11, 2006)

I'm 6'2" 250 lbs, plus gear another 15-20lbs I guess. Running Stans wheels with the Stans heavy rim strips not the yellow tape, on a WFO 9. Running a WTB Kodiak 2.5 in the front at 35psi and a 2.2 Nevegal in the rear about 38psi. Neither tire is ust but the heavy rim strip holds them in place perfectly. I was running the Nevegals in front and back but went to Moab and put on the 2.5 on the front was thinking about doing the rear as well but left the 2.2 in the back (did the tubeless switch over at the same time for both front and rear). Loved it so much I didn't switch after Moab. Had a little trouble getting the bead and rim strip to install centered and true on the 2.5, no problem on 2.2. But haven't had any problems with them. Haven't had a flat all season long.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks like I need to try a little more air in my tires per the Stans website recommendation...

Tire Pressure

For me loaded at 240 with gear, I should be running 33 front and 36 in the rear. I noticed on my last ride (only have about 8 rides on the new bike) that the front end washed out a bit in some of the tight corners and the rear end felt squirrelly in those same corners. Maybe a little more tire pressure will help with that.


----------



## psunuc (Mar 15, 2005)

Hans Dampf on Flows.

25psi front, 30psi rear.

6'4" 265lbs.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

265lbs down from over 300. Stans Flow EX and Spec Purg 25-28 psi up front and Fast Trak 30-32 psi in the rear. I went with the Purgatory up front cuz I wanted a little more volume, and grip over roots and in the wet. I don't like the feel of the Fast Trak over 32 psi, as it feels more springy and bouncy, rather than grippy. 

But I don't think the Control casing likes me running that low of psi, as I can see the sidewalls are starting to break down a bit. I think the Grid casing might suit me better.


----------



## phoeve (Mar 10, 2008)

Stans Flow - Weirwolf 2.55 - 20psi front/ 20 psi rear
6'8" 280lbs
no burps and lots of traction and root/rock compliance.
low pressure / high volume tires are the BEST suspension !


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

More flows here. I'm 6' 225 without gear, running bontrager 29.4 tires (29 x 2.3 but they feel a bit bigger than other 2.3's I've ridden).

I run 26 in the back, 22 in the front and haven't had any problems aside from the occasional ding on a rock. Probably looking to go with a bigger tire on the flows and build up a different wheelset for smoother rides in the not terribly distant future.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

update:
So i've got a couple weeks of riding under my belt and have tried a couple dif things. Started out around 40psi front and rear because I have to do a decent amount of road riding to get to the trails. initially didn't remember to take any air out until i rode for awhile. When i got home it appearead I had taken it down in the high 20's up front. The last couple times out I went with 32 front and 35 rear and had zero problems. I'll probably be looking to go even lower next time out. I'm 250lbs and running WTB TCS Laser Trail wheels with 2.1" Geax Mezcal TNT tires. So far so good, very happy with tubeless, had a slight sidewall tear that didn't seal but that was because I actually had used very little sealant when initially setting up the tires and there was none in there. I went home and used some Vittoria mastik tubular glue and a regular patch on the inside of the tire then remounted the tires with plenty of slime sealant and no issues with the sidewall, very slight bulge but did some extensive riding a couple days later without issue. Also ran over a sheet metal screw on my way to the train station the morning of my last ride. pulled it out, spun the wheel a few times and kept hearing air come out. rolled the bike so the hole was on the ground and applied some pressure onto the bars for about 5 seconds and VOILA! sealed up! topped it off a bit with my frame pump and continued on my ride without any incidents. Tubeless and clydes I'm a big fan!!!


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

260#'s
Bonte rhythm elite rims
Bonte 29-2 team issue tires.
Stans.
27 PSI rear.
25 PSI front.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

CSCHMITT said:


> Mavic crossmax and specialized tires.im 245lbs and jump alot.air pressure in front 35 and 36 to 37 in rear.anything less and i feel the rear tire folding over on landings.ive had no burping issues so far.


Same wheel and specialized tires here, currently around 245lb-250lb with gear. I am running 38lb in front(Captain Control 2.2) 40lb in rear(Michilen Wildrace-r 2.25) No issues so far. I tried the Continental x-King front and rear but could not get them to hold air and the front blew completely off the rim....back to the lbs the went.


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

6'2" 215

Carve SL's with Captains front and back (2.1)
usually run 25 up front and 30-33 in the back


----------



## FullsizeMike (Jun 22, 2012)

cpfitness said:


> Curious to what tubeless setups you big boys are running? I'm new to the game and in the process of building up a 29er. I was messing around with running tubeless CX tires on a set of WTB Laser TCS trails and at 250lbs they were definately burping, even when I used a Sealant compatible Kenda tire. OF course Cyclocross tires are much narrower than MTB tires so I needed a lot more pressure than your normal CX racer would use. I've read that with MTB tubeless it's much much easier because of the larger volume tires and that often times you don't need tubeless versions of tires.
> 
> So what are you guys riding on for tubeless and if you could include how much you weigh, I'd appreciate it. Specifically interested in knowing what you guys 235lbs and up are riding on. Also, any pitfalls your having with setting up tubeless would be great.


I'm 260 and run a ghetto tubeless setup on my stock Goblin wheels. I think they are Laserdisc. Anyway, just run Stans and gorilla tape. 700 miles this year on them with Kenda smblk8's. Just went with a Geaux AKA on the front. Everything has been good. I ride rooty rocky single track mostly.


----------



## bomber495 (Sep 25, 2010)

Arch ex with conti race kings 30/30psi, no problems with burping or squirming @280lbs.


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

I've had medium luck with Tubeless. Both failures have ended in crashes, one with a dislocated shoulder.

245lb rider.

1. I run Stans Flow rims with Rocket Ron tires. This setup is rock solid so far and holds air super well. I ride at around 32-35psi normally. I have burped these only twice. Once doing down something way too steep and grabbing hold of a jutting root. It ended up with an endo ride down the rest of the trail.. I managed to save it, and had only burped a bit of air.

2. Same set up, took a small jump, landed a smidge off camber. Good night. Tire off rim, into the ground.. high speed crash.

3. WTB Team i19.. Maxxis Ikons. Non tubeless setup on tubeless rims. Rear tire lasted about 1km into the bush. Put a tube in it. Didn't heed the warning, didn't tube the front. High speed dip through a ditch, tire blew off, down I went, shoulder dislocated.


I love my Stans / UST tire combo. It really requires a lot of force to turf a tire. The i19s I have yet to try with tubeless, but I'd avoid any sort of non tubless tire on it. Its a disaster waiting to happen for a big guy.


----------



## maryinbulb (Dec 20, 2012)

yeah, ya, 10 posts now I can do stuff!


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Been running tubeless on Stans 29" Flows for over two years with CST Caballero and Tioga Psycho Genius at 300 plus lbs (current weight is 295lbs) without issue on rocky/rooty Single Track. I normally run them at 28psi but with the snow and mud here lately I've dropped it down to 26psi...again without issue. I don't really like going Airborne because it can get expensive but it happens...and still no issues even at 26 psi. Tubeless is the Sizz-Nit!!!


----------



## WVBikr (May 18, 2009)

People if you are burping tires up your pressure, just don't go over what the rim or tire is designed for.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

WVBikr said:


> People if you are burping tires up your pressure, just don't go over what the rim or tire is designed for.


What are you reading? Pretty much everyone has said no burping issues.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

WVBikr said:


> People if you are burping tires up your pressure, just don't go over what the rim or tire is designed for.


What's the point then?

If you're satisfied with the performance at 35...just ride 40 and you wont have any pinch flat and its not like you'll notice the difference because you obviously dont have any kind of real tire sensitive anyway.

This is actually really easy. Get a good UST rim and Tire. Run them in the mid-25psi range. Get good traction, a smooth ride, light weight running gear, puncture and pinch flat resistance, and live happily ever after.

or.

Try some half arsed tubeless conversion system. Spend more time and money experimenting with $80 tires and stans kits and gorilla tape, than if you'd done it right the first time. Plus you get to live in fear of the burp-crash as you run these experiments and maybe rack up an e-room bill or two, take some time off to heal, and if you're lucky you'll end up with something that's reasonably functional that you can safely ride at about 30 pounds, and then next week the tire you've identified as the holy-grail model that works with your system will get canceled by the manufacturer.


----------



## Beavis17 (Feb 7, 2011)

*6'5" 230lbs in bday suit*

I run Stan's Arch EX wheel with Schwalbe TR (tubeless ready) Racing Ralph's and Stan's sealant. I race XC and have been able to run as low as 23psi in front and 29psi in rear with no problems. YMMV


----------



## WVBikr (May 18, 2009)

Well if people are burning at 35psi then they are'nt doing something right or bad system. But if i had to run 40 to keep from burping then least they riding out.

Edit this was supposed to be reply to post 35.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

WVBikr said:


> Well if people are burning at 35psi then they are'nt doing something right or bad system. But if i had to run 40 to keep from burping then least they riding out.


who the hell said they are burping consistantly at 35psi? are you even a clydesdale yourself?


----------



## WVBikr (May 18, 2009)

cpfitness said:


> who the hell said they are burping consistantly at 35psi? are you even a clydesdale yourself?


Read post 35 never said a exact Psi people were burping at. If you have read all posts #4 give link with posted burping. And yes Im 6"3 235lbs.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

WVBikr said:


> Read post 35 never said a exact Psi people were burping at. If you have read all posts #4 give link with posted burping. And yes Im 6"3 235lbs.


this made no friggin sense


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

We're heavy. Don't run light tires. Ignore the lighter riders when they critique the weight of your tires. The 650gm Snake Skin RARa on the back of my FS makes me nervous. Use Stan's type rims with TR tires. Super Clydes should run UST tires/rims.


----------



## WVBikr (May 18, 2009)

cpfitness said:


> this made no friggin sense


You make no sense go troll somewhere else.


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

Weigh 250, currently running:

2.25 Ralph front @ 30ish psi
2.2 x king rear @ 35ish psi

Velocity blunt rims

Ralph took time to seal completely but the feel is great will not go back to tubes


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

WVBikr said:


> You make no sense go troll somewhere else.


I type in clear concise sentences. Your post was not. Perhaps it was an autocorrect issue but it made zero sense. You got a of balls coming into a thread i started and calling me a troll

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WVBikr (May 18, 2009)

Was typing from phone wasn't trying proper grammar.
Done with thread was just giving my insight.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

WVBikr said:


> Was typing from phone wasn't trying proper grammar.
> Done with thread was just giving my insight.


Thats fine. Usually when auto correct jacks things up people can figure it out. I couldnt (and still cant) with your post

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

DrDon said:


> We're heavy. Don't run light tires. Ignore the lighter riders when they critique the weight of your tires. The 650gm Snake Skin RARa on the back of my FS makes me nervous. Use Stan's type rims with TR tires. Super Clydes should run UST tires/rims.


There's a lot of truth to this.


----------



## ovwok (Sep 22, 2012)

210 lbs on my Giant Anthem I run a Maxxis igniter on the front and a Maxxis cross mark on the rear with Stan's Arch's 24lbs front, 30lbs rear no problems with burping.

I run the same tires on my SS XXIX just ghetto tubeless.


----------



## ovwok (Sep 22, 2012)

ovwok said:


> 210 lbs on my Giant Anthem I run a Maxxis igniter on the front and a Maxxis cross mark on the rear with Stan's Arch's 24lbs front, 30lbs rear no problems with burping.
> 
> I run the same tires on my SS XXIX just ghetto tubeless.


I can get away with light tires, where I ride there's not a lot of rocks.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

235 pounds with camelbak.

Crossmax ST with tubeless specific Nobby Nics and Rocket Rons--- 35 rear, 28 front. No problems.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Any success with tubeless on Sun Rhyno Lite rims? I have some Hans Dampf tires going on, which supposedly work very well for tubeless conversions. Mostly, I am just not sure the rims are beefy enough, and I am pretty sure they aren't tubeless rims. I would like to try ghetto tubeless to save money, but I get the feeling that would be tempting fate... anyone have success with a good ghetto tubeless setup (using a 20" tire over the rim tape, NOT the gorilla tape only version)?


----------



## redcarguy (Oct 27, 2011)

6'1" 290's

bonte mustangs 
Bonte FR4 2.35
stans
25psi Front/Rear

Sun Ringle Black Flags
Bonte XR3 2.10
stans
27 - 34psi depends on trail


----------



## Big Gags (Jan 8, 2013)

195 cm and 100 kg (6'5" and 220 lb)

Ride a fully rigid On-One Inbred 29er and use Stans Arch rims with Stans tape and valve.

Initially ran Mavic Crossmarks (non tubeless specific) for a month or so and then managed to rip the sidewall on one of them. 

Changed to Specialized 2Bliss tyres and have run them for approximately 2 years without getting a flat tyre and I run at about 28 p.s.i.

Started with Fast Trak rear and The Captain front. Then went to The Captain front and rear for the wet conditions over winter. Have now switched to Renegade rear and Fast Trak front for the dry conditions of summer. I am a big fan of the Specialized tyres and have not had a single incident of them burping. 

The Stans ZTR rims are fantastic and I have been able to seal tyres on the bead without any sealant installed (using a compressor) and I am able to fit the tyres with sealant using a track pump without any problems. 

I only top up the Stans goop every 4 to 5 months and I am now 100% converted to tubeless and for the last 12 months or so I have not even bothered carrying a spare tube with me!!

Cheers,

Gags


----------



## DexTan (Aug 14, 2012)

6'2" 280lbs

WTB TCS Weirwolf 2.3 AM front/rear
WTB TCS i23 front/rear
Chub Hub front/Octane rear
38 psi front/ 42 psi rear

very nice.


----------



## millertm (Jul 20, 2012)

6'4" 300lbs stock Spec Alex rims and Spec GC "2 Bliss" tires. No issues and running 35psi front and 40psi rear. Run 55-60psi on the street. Dropped almost 4lbs on bike weight since I had the thick thorn tubes and liners. Best upgrade I have done yet. Bike feels like I just spent $800 on new rims.

Mark


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF (Oct 2, 2011)

6'4", 245 lbs ungeared.
Running Charger Pro 26" and 2.25 LUST Ardents, oh and i use gorilla tape instead of yellow stans.
No problems at all.
Also tried 721+ black stans strip, had burps with non-UST tires, and absolutely no problems with LUST maxxis tires or TL ready Schwalbe.


----------



## Notactjack (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm currently running tubeless on sun ringle rhyno lite. With just rim tape. I'm using wtb Bronson and wolverine. I have to use a compressor or co2 to inflate but other then that they hold really well at 36/38 with 275 lbs above them.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

I heard CO2 and Stans don't go together well??? People say the CO2 tends to dry out the Stans before it's time. I wouldn't know because I've never tried it...


----------



## eurotrash666 (Jan 19, 2012)

CO2 dissolves in water to carbonic acid, and the carbonate precipitates with ammonium. It's the ammonium that stabilizes the butadiene latex, when it is "lost" to ammonium carbonate the terminal carbon-carbon double bonds in butadiene polymerize to form the latex boogers you all know and love... So Zenke speaks the truth. No CO2 unless it's needed to finish a ride and get you home.


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

255# I was running roval rims that comes stock on spesh bikes on a hardtail with non tubeless tires no problems with burping. If I ran under 32 in the front and 36 in the rear I ended up having to get the wheels trued and even replace some spokes.....


----------



## UrgentUnguent (Oct 28, 2007)

psunuc said:


> Hans Dampf on Flows.
> 
> 25psi front, 30psi rear.
> 
> 6'4" 265lbs.


250 lb in my spandex, Hans Dampf on Stan's Arch, UST rims and tires. I'm running 20 to 25 PSI, but still have to hit some serious single track. I may need to bump that up a little.

First let me say what a HUGE improvement these wheels are over the stock bontrager ones. My build from Treefort came with the HD hubs, which has turned out to be a bit of a pain as there aren't many 20 mm thrus on 29er forks. Stan's has a nice adapter, and it's still a lot better than QRs.


----------



## Qfactor03 (Dec 8, 2005)

Around 265 without gear. Just started running 29" Flows with Stan's yellow tape and valves; 2.35 NobbyNic TLR SS front (32 psi) and 2.25 RaRa TLR SS (35 psi). I've been running Geax Saquaros tubed on the same wheelset for the last couple of years due to not trusting tubeless at my weight. So far, impressed with the tubeless set up. I am running a few pounds less psi than I did when running tubes. The effect of not bouncing off of every root and rock in the trail is big improvement and the increased traction is a nice benefit as well. As long as you don't go extreme on the lower pressures, it seems tubeless will be fine for us gravitationally challenged types. Although, I personally still have more faith in a true tubeless ready system.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Been running Flows with yellow tape for more then two years now....and they have yet to let me down and I have 40lbs on you. Like my buddy says "Tubeless to the People!"


----------



## Warnerja27 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm currently at 234lbs. 5'10". I ride very aggressively... On a HT 29er. I've been looking for this discussion for a while now. 

I'm on Mavic Crossmax St 29 wheels. Schwalbe 2.4 Racing Ralph up front and a Bontrager XR3 team 2.25 rear. Both running tubeless. 

I'm still trying to work out the tire pressures right now. I'm currently at 35 up front and around 40 in the rear. I'd like to go a lot lower in the rear but I already see it squashed pretty low at 39 to 40. 
I'm looking forward to reading what you other guys are running! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

Warnerja27 said:


> I'm currently at 234lbs. 5'10". I ride very aggressively... On a HT 29er. I've been looking for this discussion for a while now.
> 
> I'm on Mavic Crossmax St 29 wheels. Schwalbe 2.4 Racing Ralph up front and a Bontrager XR3 team 2.25 rear. Both running tubeless.
> 
> ...


I am 5 10 250lbs w/ the same wheels on a full suspension. I have ground controls tires 2.3 front 2.1 rear. I run 32 in the front and 36 in the rear. 
No issues.
Rode the same set up on my stock my hardtail too


----------



## Warnerja27 (Apr 5, 2012)

That's good to hear... My plan is to keep going a bit lower abd lower until I hit at sketchy point.... This is my first week tubeless..... Only have two rodés in so far. I'll go down to 36r 32f tomorrow morning and see how that works out for me. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smudge13 (Mar 14, 2013)

5'10" 230 geared up. Stock Giant S-XC2 wheels, Schwalbe RaRa EVO TLR front and back ghetto tubeless with Gorrilla tape and valves out of some old tubes. Been running 40 psi all week for my commute to and from work.

Going on a ride this Saturday. Going to air down to 29 front and 33 rear. Carrying extra tubes just in case...


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

I posted prevously about my disdain for MTX33 rims set up tubeless. One method I hadn't tried was the split tube method. I got my front set up with a 24x2.1" split tube and a 29" Nobby Nic. Set up super easy and has been holding air with no burps at 28 psi on very rocky trails. I just set the rear wheel up the same way but don't have any rides to confirm pressure or burping. I'm about 340 lbs now. I'll post back up with experience on the rear wheel with a Hans Dampf.


----------



## Smudge13 (Mar 14, 2013)

Rode with BigRingGrinder at Sycamore Canyon today. No burps, no flats. Just about ate all of the tread off of my rear tire though! Going to be looking at a new tire real soon...


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Flows plus really any proper tubeless tires that aren't silly light or flimsy. I've had great luck the the Schwalbe (NNs, HDs) and really any Specialized 2Bliss series tires (Purgatory, Captain, Ground Control, etc.). ~260#.


----------



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

6'2" 250...I have Stan's Flows, yellow tape, Stan's Valve, with Kenda Nevegals 2.35 UST front and back. I usually pump to 40 psi. I ride fast as hell on the downhill and have always run my pressure high in the past to keep from pinching. I've been riding this tubeless setup through the winter and been riding really hard since spring. Lot's of really rocky trails where I'm at. I'll hit small drops probably no more than a couple of feet. None-the-less have not had a single issue yet. I also used CO2 to pump my tires the first time just to get them to seal. Other than that it's been just a regular pump. I haven't had a single issue yet.


----------



## iCollector (Nov 14, 2012)

Now THIS is an interesting thread.....

I just switched to a tubeless setup.

Using 29in Easton Havens with Maxxis Crossmark UST tires. 220-225lbs. I literally have only two rides on this setup, and was looking for more information on what the "rest of the world" was doing. Being a noob this thread was a help. What I really need is a good tire pressure gauge! My last ride was somewhere around 30psi front and rear.

I hope the Crossmarks hold up as trail tires... Pumped up they are actually really good on the street - but that ain't what I wanted 'me for!

Good info folks!


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

*Tried all, but UST rims and tires work the best*

I am 250lbs, down from 290lbs a few years ago. I have tried most tubeless setups, even the split tube method (worked OK, but not great).

Generally, the best setups are UST rims (Mavic 819/823, Easton Haven) with UST tires (e.g., Hutch Barracuda, Geax UST, Panaracer Fire UST). Generally, the UST tires seat on the UST rims with no soap and using a good floor pump (I have a Lezyne Dirt). I also have had almost as good of luck using tubeless-ready tires (e.g., Geax TNT, Hans Dampf Evo) on UST rims or tubeless ready rims (e.g., CB Iodines), but sometimes it is difficult to seat using a floor pump, so I just pull out the compressor. I also use tube tires on UST rims, with mixed ease of installing. Air pressure for all setups is 30-40 psi depending on the tire and f/r.

When I started tubeless, I converted my tube rims using a Stan's kit. Mavic 519 (719) was easy. Rhyno XLs were almost as easy. Mavic 721 was a bit difficult. All required a compressor. That setup was when I was most likely to get burping.

What combination I use depends on the bike and how I ride it. The big bike has UST rims with a UST or good tubeless ready tire (strong sidewall). I have complete confidence in dropping 4-5' (or 6-7' if I don't get skeered). The tube tires on UST rims is only for my XC HT, which sees no more than 2' drops.

So, what I have found is that using a tire and rim for what they are designed to do is always the best. Adapting for what they are not designed to do means more difficulty installing and taking more of a chance with failure on the trails.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> I posted prevously about my disdain for MTX33 rims set up tubeless. One method I hadn't tried was the split tube method. I got my front set up with a 24x2.1" split tube and a 29" Nobby Nic. Set up super easy and has been holding air with no burps at 28 psi on very rocky trails. I just set the rear wheel up the same way but don't have any rides to confirm pressure or burping. I'm about 340 lbs now. I'll post back up with experience on the rear wheel with a Hans Dampf.


I've got 4 or 5 long rides in on the Hans Dampf rear and its holding air great with no burps. Split tube method is definitely the way to go on the MTX33 rims.


----------



## Breitness24 (May 7, 2010)

250 in my boxers, w/gear probably 265. 
full squish-sungringle charger experts with NoNi/RaRa combo snakeskin.
full ridgid- stans flows RaRas on both ends with snakeskin. 
4ozs of stans in each rim.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> I've got 4 or 5 long rides in on the Hans Dampf rear and its holding air great with no burps. Split tube method is definitely the way to go on the MTX33 rims.


After almost another 3 months of riding the split tube method is still holding up perfectly. No issues whatsoever. I think I'm gonna grab a Stan's downhill rim strip (should stretch for 29" and still be wide enough) and try it. Hoping the Stan's strip will work just as good, be reusable, and make it easier to swap tires.


----------



## Gasket-Jeff (May 28, 2014)

260 lbs without gear.
29er with:
Schwable nobby nic’s on WTB i25 with American classic valves and gorilla tape.
Stans (cup and half in each) 
Currently at 18psi front and 19 rear. Gunna drop one more pound each.
Just made the jump to tubeless. Conversion was easy. Ride feels nice. I have ridden twice so far this season and love it. I have not flatted yet.
This forum was what finally drove me to take the tubeless plunge. Thanks!


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

Gasket-Jeff said:


> 260 lbs without gear.
> 29er with:
> Schwable nobby nic's on WTB i25 with American classic valves and gorilla tape.
> Stans (cup and half in each)
> ...


How wide of a.tire is it that you can run it that low?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gasket-Jeff (May 28, 2014)

cpfitness said:


> How wide of a.tire is it that you can run it that low?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Standard Nobby Nics that came OEM on my bike. 2.25. it is a plush ride. I initialy read through this entire forum and tabulated all rider weights and tire presures that were posted. from there I found the average person of my weight on this page was running 30/33 psi (the formula posted by stans for my weight is actualy 33/35). I did notice a small amount of people were going much lower. It didnt seem worth my time to ditch the tubes if I was only going run 30 psi as I can do that with tubes. So I decided to go lower. I stared at 25 psi and didnt notice much of difference, so like Pee-Wee Herman with a limbo stick I said 'How low can you go" My first real ride was at 20 psi. I though I can go lower with out it being squirly so I droped two lbs up front and one in the rear. Side wall at 18/19 folds but does not buckle. I think a big thing that helps is the wide rims. My rims are 25mm wide (internal) would go wider if I had the cash. With a wide rim you are less likley to burp due to corner stress. I cary a tube when I ride cause im scared of flatting. With my WTB rims once the bead is seated in the rim, it is realy stuck in there. When I was doing this job I had to redo one wheel. I had to work really hard to get the bead out of the rim. Big kudos to WTB for the i25 freeq rims. I did need a compressor to get the tires to seat. I inflated to seat the bead. deflated added sealant with an injectore and used a floor pump to inflate again.


----------



## Gasket-Jeff (May 28, 2014)

cpfitness said:


> wow, I'm surprised to hear that you are running pressures that low at your weight. that is very promising for me


Im 260 lbs running wtb 125 freq rims and noby nics. comfortably and 18ps1


----------



## Bdabike (Jan 27, 2013)

I cannot see it. Same set-up, running 25 front, 28 rear. Racing Ralphs came off bead in fast corner, throwing me over the bars and off the trail yesterday. I am 245 lbs. Maybe I am just faster than I thought. lol


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

Bdabike said:


> I cannot see it. Same set-up, running 25 front, 28 rear. Racing Ralphs came off bead in fast corner, throwing me over the bars and off the trail yesterday. I am 245 lbs. Maybe I am just faster than I thought. lol


I agree. Nobody 260 is running 19psi. They must have a bogus gauge. Wider rims help

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Just got a set of charger pros. Still sittin in the box in fact. 22.8 inside width. But at 210 lbs, I am thinking...more like 28/30. Can't imagine running anything less than 25 psi.


----------



## Blackhawks01 (Oct 8, 2013)

About 245 in gear. Running Easton Haven with Maxxis Crossmark LUST. According to my gauge. 29 front - 31 rear.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

240 with gear, wheel has 22mm internal width, 2.4 Ardent front at 26psi and 2.35 Ikon rear at 28psi. Working great for the rocky trails here.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hans dampf front, ardent 2.25 rear on Roval Traverse wheels

Mid 20's front, high 20's rear


----------



## some dude (Jan 1, 2014)

Had a Kobby Nic front/Racing Ralph rear and kept them around 27 psi on Yeti SB95 and 220lbs plus gear. Went to Hans Dampf front and rear and been running around 25-27 depending on trail conditions on Enve AM wheels, LOVE this set-up. Now that it's summer I'm going to throw on another Racing Ralph in the rear but I can not see running any less then 23 lbs reliably, but I tend to be on the faster side of the scale and run in intermediate terrain in Georgia.

While a benefit to going tubeless is indeed running a lower pressure, it's also a weight benefit and where the weight is located on the wheel in terms of circumference. There will still be a benefit to running tubeless over non even at same pressures. I wouldn't be comfortable at anything less then 22/23 psi as at 25 and my weight I can feel the tire squirming on hard pack.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Have to admit, my RaRa SS are pretty tough at 650gm. Notable failures - Conti Protections, Phythons, FastTrak Controls, Nano. This comes at the expense of price and wear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gasket-Jeff (May 28, 2014)

I cannot comment on the accuracy of my guage as I have only the one gauge on my filzer zepher pro floor pump. they did feel a lil squirrely last ride. I think due to errybody on this forum telling me I shouldn't go so low and the squirrely feel I will go back up a few psi front and rear. so I will be 260 lbs running imma say 22 rear 20 front, no wait i like odd numbers so 23 rear 21 front.


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

Woaaaa, RaRa' SS are tough ? Man, those are the fastest wearing tires I have ever used, knobs break down after a few hundred miles….good race tires, but do not last Fast Trak Controls , which I now use on fronts have over 1000 miles and still going strong.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Gasket-Jeff said:


> I cannot comment on the accuracy of my guage as I have only the one gauge on my filzer zepher pro floor pump. they did feel a lil squirrely last ride. I think due to errybody on this forum telling me I shouldn't go so low and the squirrely feel I will go back up a few psi front and rear. so I will be 260 lbs running imma say 22 rear 20 front, no wait i like odd numbers so 23 rear 21 front.


Maybe the tire can hold the rim at those low pressures, but you have to watch out for dinging the rim on an impact to the wheel, too. Yeah, you can't 'pinch-flat' a tubeless tire, but you can do one worse by denting the rim and making it so it won't seal up anymore. At that weight and in rocky conditions, I'd be real hesitant to go that low.

I keep mine around 30 psi. I don't like the squishy feeling, and we have a lot of rocks here in Utah.


----------



## Gasket-Jeff (May 28, 2014)

Tystevens said:


> Maybe the tire can hold the rim at those low pressures, but you have to watch out for dinging the rim on an impact to the wheel, too. Yeah, you can't 'pinch-flat' a tubeless tire, but you can do one worse by denting the rim and making it so it won't seal up anymore. At that weight and in rocky conditions, I'd be real hesitant to go that low.
> 
> I keep mine around 30 psi. I don't like the squishy feeling, and we have a lot of rocks here in Utah.


Okay 23/25 but no higher. till I ruin my rim and my shoulder doing it.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Surfdog93 said:


> Woaaaa, RaRa' SS are tough ? Man, those are the fastest wearing tires I have ever used, knobs break down after a few hundred miles&#8230;.good race tires, but do not last Fast Trak Controls , which I now use on fronts have over 1000 miles and still going strong.


Tough for weight, but fast wearing. I got the first gen on close out for $33 with free shipping. You want tough and long wearing? Saguaro TNT. It's a beast. I'm thinking of the Fast Trak Grids as my next rear tire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocBilly (Jun 3, 2013)

300 LBS
Stans Arch EX Rims 29"
Stans rim tape
Stans Sealant (the sidewalls do no seal with slime pro, believe me)
Schwalbe Tunder Burt Race Guard 29"


----------



## Gasket-Jeff (May 28, 2014)

DocBilly said:


> 300 LBS
> Stans Arch EX Rims 29"
> Stans rim tape
> Stans Sealant (the sidewalls do no seal with slime pro, believe me)
> Schwalbe Tunder Burt Race Guard 29"


What pressure?


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm riding Roval Control Carbon 29 wheels and weigh in at 230 right now but trying to get back under 220. I follow the divide the weight by 10 and add 2 psi to the rear (25 psi) and 1 (24 psi) to the front. Feels pretty good to me although I could probably drop 1 or 2 in the front.


----------



## berny2435 (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't see how you guys deal with the bouncyness of some tires at low pressures, especially on hardtails. I know a rear shock can take some of the bouncyness out of the equation bc I've felt it on my Kona Hei Hei 29er and Titus El Guapo before.

On the way home from buying my 14' Trek stache hardtail, I noticed the ride was pretty bouncy in the 17mph range when pedaling sort of hard. When I got home, the pressure was at 24psi. 

6'3" and 215 with gear. not quite a clyde but I would think at higher weight, the bouncyness would get worse.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh you're a clyde, Berny. 
( Clyde class is 200 lbs +).

And I agree with you. I like my tire pressure just a tad under 30 psi (so far) and I'm 210 lbs., riding 22.8 inside diameter sunringle 29er rims.

I am thinking other factors come into play however. Thickness and stiffness of the sidewalls, for example. Also, a tire that feels great climbing in the rocks at 5- 10 mph might feel totally different cornering on pavement at 25-30 mph.


----------



## berny2435 (Feb 21, 2009)

I would think a stiff sidewall could lend to more of a spring effect. 

I'd imagine there's a happy medium in which the pressure feels real nice but a couple PSI lower or higher starts to get more bouncy and pingy. each tire having different sweet spots. 

i'd guess that thinner sidewall and tread tires actually have a bigger window of optimal pressure b/c the tire doesn't have as much spring effect.

keeping a good pedaling cadence would help if running lower psi.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

If I go too low in tire pressure in the rear, my bike feels squirrelly in the corners.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I weigh @ 255 and run 32 in my rear tire and 29 in the front. That's on a 30mm rim.


----------

